# Anon M2 or Mig



## k4zn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im looking to get a new pair of goggles, one that I can use every day, switching lenses when needed. I really like anon, been using their goggles for years. The choice has come down to M2 or Mig. I really like the oversize look and visibility of M2s, been using them on the mountain for a couple of days. How big/small are Mig compared to M2? Im a pretty big dude, so small goggles look like shit on my head. If they are similar size, Id prolly go for Mig, cause of the magnet mask gimmick (I like it).

Anyone that had both of them in their hands? Please share your experience

EDIT: I just realized that Mig dont have Magna-tech, so no quick changing lenses.. is this true? How is lens changing system on the Mig compared to magnets on M2? Do Mig come with spare lenses?

Peace 
k4zn4


----------



## Jamesinvt (Jan 30, 2014)

The M2's are solid, and what I own. I was just playing around with the MIG's yesterday and the lack of a magnetic lens system was a luxury that I didn't want to lose. They seem to be around the same size as the M2 though.


----------

